# TAIC 2 Compair Allied and Axis aircraft report



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2017)

Here is the TAIC 2 Edition 3 report on the comparison of Axis and Allied Aircraft.

Enjoy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2017)

Fantastic Paul. Thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 5, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Fantastic Paul. Thanks



Thanks George!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2017)

Here is the Mitsubishi Type 0, Model 32 (Hamp) report...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 5, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Here is the Mitsubishi Type 0, Model 32 (Hamp) report...



Maybe this weekend if I have time but I can put together the whole Taic 1 report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 5, 2017)




----------

